# Pics of '05 exhaust system?



## Tom400CFI (Feb 7, 2007)

Does anyone have any please? Or know where I can find some. I can find after market pics easy. I want to see what the stock exhaust looks like. Not the tail pipes, but the whole thing, like an under car pic.


----------



## Daddy-O (Mar 6, 2006)

Something like this


----------



## Tom400CFI (Feb 7, 2007)

Thank YOU!!!!

Do you know if the item in the middle has any muffling properties? Or is it just a hollow chamber for balancing?

Thanks a bunch for posting the pic!

-Tom


----------



## Route 66 (May 30, 2005)

Tom400CFI said:


> Thank YOU!!!!
> 
> Do you know if the item in the middle has any muffling properties? Or is it just a hollow chamber for balancing?
> 
> ...


Its a resonator. 2 in 2 out. In other words, we have true dual exhaust.


----------



## Tom400CFI (Feb 7, 2007)

I know that it's dual; I can see that in the pic. What I want to know is what the inside of that stock resonator looks like. I presume that it performs the same function as an "H-Pipe", allowing the two sides to "see" each other...right? But does it have any "muffling properties"? Is it chambered? Or packed w/insulation? Or is it just an empty cavity? 

The reason why I'm asking all this is: I have an '06 Corvette. I think it sounds like chit at idle and part throttle acceleration below 3k. I hate it. My previous F-bod's sounded way, WAY better, and that's not right. I've tried 4 different "cat backs" (mufflers basically) on it; Stock, Corsa's, NOTHING (turn downs), and now I have GHL's on it. They sound _different_ but they ALL share the same character of sound, which I would describe as an "old boat" (inboard) sound. 

Now GTO's have the same engine, same intake, cam, heads, compression, exhaust manifolds, hp rating, etc. Same-same. Yet the GTO has that nice, mellow "bubbly" V-8 sound that I love. I hate to say this, but "like a Mustang". So I've been on a quest to determine what the diff is between the GTO manifolds back system and the 'Vette's. The resonator is the difference. I need to find out more about that resonator.

If you're interested, you can hear a GTO from this forum that has SLP headers, SLP LT's w/ hi-flow cats, Magnaflow x pipe, Maganflow 14616 mufflers, stock tubing (oddly, no resonator though) that to ME sounds perfect; La-la-la-la-la-la-la-la-la-la-la-al-la-la-la-al:
http://media.putfile.com/S3600036

And here is how my 'Vette sounds:BLAAA-BLAAA-BLAAA-BLAAA-BLAAA-BLAAA-BLAAA -Lol.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wiuiVJ4Zyh0
...it's not good.


----------



## Black Devil (Dec 3, 2006)

FYI, that is a picture I took of my stock 05' catback. I also have one of an 04' too.

The middle "muffler" is really a resonator. Straight through.


----------



## Mean Goat (Aug 18, 2005)

*Inside The Resonator ('05)......*

Pic 1

Pic 2

Pic 3

Pic 4

I guess it's packed with fiberglass or something similar inside the body, around the pipes.


----------



## Rustybronco (Nov 10, 2006)

interesting, I always thought that the pressures from one pipe could blend with the other inside the resonator. Since there is that center plate in there it aparently blockes one pipes perforated holes from the others making this thing more like two little glass packs in one body.

Thanks for the photos, very enlightening.


----------



## Mean Goat (Aug 18, 2005)

Rustybronco said:


> Since there is that center plate in there it aparently blockes one pipes perforated holes from the others making this thing more like two little glass packs in one body.
> 
> Thanks for the photos, very enlightening.


Exactly!.....And you're welcome.


----------



## Tom400CFI (Feb 7, 2007)

Man! That WAS great info!

I can't beleive that the two sides aren't allowed to "see" each other, in that resonator! That isn't what I expected at all. I think it's interesting that the '04 has an H-pipe, but the '05 doesn't. Even stranger is that they both sound almost exactly the same (stock).

Mean Goat & Black Devil, I totally appreciate your posting of those pics. I think that will definitley help me get the sound I want from my car, after I do a little fabricating. Thank you.

-Tom


----------



## Mean Goat (Aug 18, 2005)

I guess the "jury's still out" as to whether mixing the gases from both sides at some point in their travel is beneficial or not. GM and/or Holden must have thought not with our Goats. I wonder if the C6 'Vette has any mixing of the flows since it also has the LS2 engine.

If mixing does help, does the X-pipe, H-pipe or some other configuration provide the most benefit? This article talks about X- and H-pipes.

I ordered a new '71 Ford Torino with the 351 Cleveland engine, and it came from the factory with dual exhausts. It had an H-pipe just downstream of the exhaust manifolds.

I don't know if it helped the engine's performance or not, but the car performed well and sounded good with stock mufflers.

So, since there seems to be so much uncertainty about mixing or not mixing the gases, and, if so, how, I'm gonna leave my Goat stock, at least for now.

I like its sound, and the Goat in stock form has plenty of power for this ol' guy!...


----------



## Tom400CFI (Feb 7, 2007)

Mean Goat said:


> I wonder if the C6 'Vette has any mixing of the flows since it also has the LS2 engine.


The C6 does have an H-pipe. The crossover is fairly far forward in the system, just aft of the cats. Supposedly (from what I've read on the Corvette Forum) an X-Pipe helps the sound somewhat, but sound clips I've heard do not support that claim. 


Anyone interested in selling me their stock Resonator? I'm serious.

-Tom


----------



## Setherial (Jan 27, 2006)

So it's 2.5" from the manifolds back to the muffler exits?

The reason I ask is, I'm looking at the Aero-Turbine 2525 mufflers, which I had on my Hemi Ram 1500, and that truck sounded KILLER.

The Aero-Turbine mufflers are 2.5" in and 2.5" out. I know that the stock GTO tips are 3.75", so can I just use the same pipe that goes from the stockers to the tips, to bridge that gap? 

Anyway.. thank you for the help, I LOVE THIS CAR!

Just got it last Thursday.

2005 Red on Red A4 with 24,000 on the clock.

I am stoked to say the least. 




--Setherial


----------



## Tom400CFI (Feb 7, 2007)

Setherial said:


> So it's 2.5" from the manifolds back to the muffler exits?


That's correct. 

Mean Goat, since you were asking, here are a couple pics of the C-6 System, starting at the engine and going back...


----------



## Mean Goat (Aug 18, 2005)

Tom400CFI said:


> Mean Goat, since you were asking, here are a couple pics of the C-6 System, starting at the engine and going back...


Interesting...Thanks!

The 'Vette chassis looks weird with just the one member running down the center!


----------



## Tom400CFI (Feb 7, 2007)

Mean Goat said:


> The 'Vette chassis looks weird with just the one member running down the center!


I does....it looks "Naked". lol. You know that there IS a fully boxed frame that's not part of that pic though...


----------



## Mean Goat (Aug 18, 2005)

Tom400CFI said:


> I does....it looks "Naked". lol. You know that there IS a fully boxed frame that's not part of that pic though...


Ok, I was wondering if that center thing was all that holds the chassis together.

Thanks!


----------

